# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Comment faire estimer de vieux disques ?

## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Petit question sur les disques ... nan, nan, pas les disques durs et trucs du mme genre, les disques vinyles (33 et 45 T):
. je pense, peut tre a tord d'ailleurs, que je possde qq vieux vinyles qui devraient valoir qq petits tas d'euros.
Le problme, c'est que je ne sais absolument pas comment faire pour avoir une estimation "srieuse" de leur valeur.
Il s'agit, pour certains, d'antiquits du genre: trs vieux "Joan Baez", premiers 45 T des Rolling Stones, un vieux disque d'une poque "charnire" d'Iron Maiden (ca va faire sourire, je sais), etc ...

QQu'un sait il comment on fait pour avoir un estimation pas trop dlirante, sans se faire forcement arnaquer non plus, de la valeur de ces vieux disques ?

Merki.  :;):

----------


## Invit

La meilleure faon, c'est d'emmener a chez un disquaire srieux ou  une convention de collectionneurs de vinyl qui pourront faire une estimation.
Sinon, il y a aussi le magazine JukeBox magazine qui propose une cte des disques.

----------


## Invit

Tu peux toujours regarder s'ils s'en vend sur eBay,  quel prix ils sont mis en vente, et surtout  quel prix ils sont achets.

Sinon y a a : 
http://popsike.com/
C'est le mme principe que ce que je viens de dire, sauf que le site le fait automatiquement. Tu rentres un nom et a te liste les enchres en rapport avec le prix de vente.

----------


## Sunchaser

Merci,

Effectivement, je viens "enfin" de trouver une cte possible pour un des disques.
Je continuerais un peu la dessus, histoire de voir pour les autres ...cool   :;):

----------

